# IDTF's and Interventional Pain Management



## chembree (May 28, 2010)

Can someone tell me if CMS allows for IDTF's to perform pain injections?


----------



## jgf-CPC (May 28, 2010)

I can only say that they are not in our fee schedule but don't know if that helps you. We do not perform them either.


----------



## chembree (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks, 


Our practice administrator asked us to find out if these are payable procedures when performed at an IDTF. I could really use a link to a CMS transmittal talking about it. Can you give me the link to your fee schedule? That helps also! 

Thanks again!
Christy, CPC


----------

